# off premise catering ny



## sweet_intense (Jun 18, 2008)

has anyone tried getting involved with off premise catering? i think it will be a good experience!
______________________
off premise catering ny


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 18, 2008)

Funny you should mention that, as I just signed on to to my first event. I'm cooking for our neighborhood July 4th picnic: 120 adults/80 kids. Luckily, I'm in the convention hotel business so I have access to some outstanding chef's who are helping me calculate lbs, etc. If you've got some questions, I'll get you the answers.

Oh, and head on over to the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself. Lots of great ppl here to help you with anything 'smoking'.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 18, 2008)

Thought about doing it just never actually did.  Good luck if you get into the business.


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 18, 2008)

tried it via advertising on craigslist.  only 1 serious response but didn't like my prices.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 18, 2008)

I just checked out the link from Sweet Intense and he's not asking for advice, rather he's advertising. He's a chef in NY who wants to sell off site catering. Dang, and I thought he wanted some help.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a catering worksheet.

-rob


----------

